# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  Style

## fakhravari

با سلام
من در زامارین فرمز با این دستورات یک style تعریف میکنم مثلا برای label یا text یا هر شی دیگر و بعد این style تخصیص میدادم به شی
 <Style TargetType="Label">                <Setter Property="TextColor" Value="Black" />
                <Setter Property="FontFamily" Value="{DynamicResource FontFamily.IRANSansMobile}" />
                <Setter Property="FontSize" Value="Small" />
                <Setter Property="FlowDirection" Value="RightToLeft" />
            </Style>
            <Style TargetType="Entry">
                <Setter Property="TextColor" Value="Black" />
                <Setter Property="PlaceholderColor" Value="LightSlateGray" />
                <Setter Property="FontSize" Value="Subtitle" />
                <Setter Property="FlowDirection" Value="RightToLeft" />
            </Style>
برای این تعاریف چطوری باید در فلاتر کار کنیم

----------

